# Horse tattoo idea?



## jadelovescassie (20 July 2011)

Didn't know where to put this topic so feel free to move it if necessary!!

I really need help with an idea for a tattoo, this is probably the only tattoo that I will get and I really don't want it to look tacky or cheap. My mum died when I was young and she really loved horses and had her own, they were her life. I got my pony Cassie when I was a young teenager and genuinely believe her to be a godsend and helping me get through a lot. I almost feel like she filled the place of my mum (weird, maybe? ahh well). 

I want this tattoo to be special, so I want something that combines my mum and my mare in one, something a bit clever. I am really struggling for ideas though.

If anyone has any ideas at all please share  Thanks.


----------



## ThePinkPony (20 July 2011)

Google images is amazing with tats, and have a search on facebook for highly rated tatooists,  Often, if you email them with an idea they will expand on it and create a tatoo on the info you give them.

My OHs freind did this with a popular celeb tatooist in london and has a full sleeve inspired by his careers as a barber and a DJ. it is truly epic and so clever in the way it has been constructed. i'll get oh to give me the name of the place  for you if you like. 

Or just nip into a local TP if you want (make sure its a good one) and have a tete a tete with them, my tatooist took the basic idea of mine and put a little more flair into it, very glad he did.


----------



## Kadastorm (20 July 2011)

Gather ideas from anywhere you can, your own too. Take them to a tattoo place and ask them to help you design one, you can change it as you go along, really the artists love designing new ones. 
Find lyrics or quotes to add into it maybe? 
I have a horse tattooed on my back, it looks like my old fell mare and at the moment its just a horse but i want something added to it to make it a large back piece. Im not rushing into anything either as once its there, it stays there! 

What a great idea to remember your mum by  Let us know what you come up with! xx


----------



## BigRed (20 July 2011)

I have a tattoo, on my hip, I don't regret having it done, BUT mine is not somewhere it can be easily seen  - it's quite private which I like.

Whatever you choose to have, don't be tempted to have it anywhere very obvious, because it is there for life.  There is a lady who works in our local PizzaExpress, who has a large tattoo of her (dead) sister's face on her chest - basically over her heart.  It's a lovely idea, but in a few years the image will not be so crisp and she will have a blurry picture there, that is highly visible through any open neck shirt.

So think carefully about whereabouts you have the tattoo - as well what image you choose.


----------



## jadelovescassie (20 July 2011)

Thank you PinkPony that would be really cool you could get the name of that place for me? 

I will get on the googling and facebooking bit too..


----------



## jadelovescassie (20 July 2011)

I know where I want it already  I want it on the left side of my ribs (OUCH!!), just under where a bra would sit, as close to my heart as poss without, like you say BigRed, being somewhere I can't cover up!!

I will definitely post a pic when its done Kadastorm


----------



## juliette (20 July 2011)

Some one i know had the initials of the person they had lost with a dragonfly - could you go on that idea but change the dragonfly for say a horse shoe? She has it on her hip and it looks great!


----------



## china (20 July 2011)

I have a tattoo for my dad on my lower back. he died when i was 15 and i dont have a grave or anything to go to lay flowers etc so i had a tattoo done. (il post a pic)
A horse shoe with initial sounds nice, im going to have some horse shoes up my spine. If your going for the ribs goes for something small as it will hurt! mine was hour an a half and across my spine was fine but the flabby bits felt like someone putting a cigerette on my back! 
I want to get some horse shoes up my spine and a gecho on my foot ;-) but i cant afford it at the mo lol! and its the wrong time of year really, it has to be kept out of the sun for a while and i like wearing flip flops and strappy tops etc! 

This was mine after i had it done, as you can see its rather red lol! The middle of the butterfly is actually yellow, it was just orangey colour from the blood. 
 sorry its stupidly big!! let me try again!


----------



## china (20 July 2011)

Iv given up, i cant seem to get it any smaller!


----------



## china (20 July 2011)

il like this! 
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_AxTkUnqBSRc/S7JGBb5boaI/AAAAAAAAC9Q/0vjyrQMp_ak/s1600/IMG_0222_large.JPG


----------



## jadelovescassie (20 July 2011)

china said:



			il like this! 
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_AxTkUnqBSRc/S7JGBb5boaI/AAAAAAAAC9Q/0vjyrQMp_ak/s1600/IMG_0222_large.JPG

Click to expand...

I love the placing of this... thanks for posting that  think I've decided to go with some of the lyrics from my mums favourite song which was played at her funeral round some sort of image to do with my Cass  in the same kind of layout as that tattoo! Thank you!! x


----------



## SophieLouBee (20 July 2011)

These are mine when I first had them done, no one I know has anything like them, I've never seen anyone else with them


----------



## Oberon (21 July 2011)

If you don't want the tattoo to look cheap and tatty is one simple rule.....

FIND A GOOD ARTIST!

A good tattoo artist will listen to to your idea and (upon receipt of a deposit) will draw the tattoo for you.

A good tattoo artist ENJOYS doing this.

There are tattoo conventions all over the UK where you can find ideas and find the perfect artist for you.

Don't settle for someone mediocre just because they are local - find someone who has the skills to create something beautiful for you.


----------



## Oberon (21 July 2011)

SophieLouBee said:









These are mine when I first had them done, no one I know has anything like them, I've never seen anyone else with them 

Click to expand...

I like those.


----------



## Samantha008 (21 July 2011)

Im having a new horse tat, and im ashamed to say i stole it from leona lewis but the words ring so true for me and its about freedom, and thats something my horse will never have and at the time of deciding to have it done i thought my horse was going to be pts, so it made it even more important to me. But amazingly, she fought through the injury and now its even more important for me to get ti done. Im also having it across my ribs "They give us wings so we may fly, to ride a horse is to ride the sky"


----------



## georgiegirl (21 July 2011)

I have one tattoo (tramp stamp on my lower back) but I am debating on getting another and I wanted it to somehow incorporate a horsey theme.....

Have yopu seen people who have got the rosary beads / cross round an ankle? Im thinking of going for something similar but with a horse shoe instead of the cross. Think it will look quite pretty!


----------

